# Stable owner needs advice



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to say this but it sounds like it is best if you hire an attorney who has knowledge of horse businesses.

If you have a buyer I would say it is easiest to sell the place outright. Then the complications with your 'worker' will be much easier to deal with. Your agreement with them will be done once the property is not yours anymore.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Aaagh. I agree you need to call in a lawyer before she has 20 horses as your original agreement did not state a limit she could have. I don't know what a barn manager would do to help you, as right now you could not stop this person from owning 30+ horses.


----------



## rknbstables (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you, I hope to be able to sell the barn. I have already been looking into getting a lawyer. Why is it we need to collect horses!!!  I know I have been given two off the track thoroghbreds in the last month. I am just a sucker for finding homes for the sweet horses.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you spoken to her about this problem? Can't you just give her the alotted notice time and ask her to leave? Perhaps you want to do "renovations" on her house or something.


----------

